# et le iPod sous Linux ?



## kabutop (2 Septembre 2004)

Pour ceux que ca interresse, voilà comment utiliser son iPod sous Linux :
*iPod sur Linux (formaté en HFS)*

    Il faut commencer par recompiler son noyau. Je me base ici sur un noyau 2.6.8. 
    Il faut (en module de préférence) : 



Device Drivers -> IEEE 1394 (FireWire) si vous voulez utiliser le iPod en FireWire
IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support
SBP-2 support (Harddisks etc.)

Device Drivers -> USB support si vous voulez utiliser le iPod en USB2


Support for Host-side USB
EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support
USB Mass Storage support

File systems -> Miscellaneous filesystems


Apple Macintosh file system support (EXPERIMENTAL)
Apple Extended HFS file system support

File systems -> Partition Types


Advanced partition selection
Macintosh partition map support
PC BIOS (MSDOS partition tables) support

Device Drivers -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support


Device Drivers -> SCSI emulation support
SCSI device support (*)
SCSI disk support (*)
SCSI generic support (*)

*Recompilation...*

    Il faut recompiler... make bzImage modules modules_install Installation & co... reboot.

*Utilisation... en USB2*





On branche son iPod en USB2
On charge les modules : hfsplus usbcore usb_storage
Puis le modules qui va passer le iPod en mode "ne pas déconnecter" : ehci-hcd
On est censé voir quelque chose du style :


```
usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using address 2
  Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
  scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
 Vendor: Apple	 Model: iPod			 Rev: 1.61
 Type: Direct-Access					 ANSI SCSI revision: 02
  SCSI device sda: 7999488 512-byte hdwr sectors (4096 MB)
  sda: assuming Write Enabled
  sda: assuming drive cache: write through
   /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: [mac] p1 p2 p3
  Attached scsi removable disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
  Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0
  USB Mass Storage device found at 2
  usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage
  USB Mass Storage support registered.
```
 

    Il suffit maintenant de faire un simple : *mount -t hfsplus /dev/sda3 /mnt/ipod* 
Attention : Pour pouvoir débrancher le iPod, il faudra faire : 


umount /mnt/ipod
rmmod ehci_hcd
*Utilitaires*



gtkPod : http://gtkpod.sourceforge.net/
Pour convertir du texte en notes sur le iPod : http://sourceforge.net/projects/ipod-on-linux/


----------

